

My script that spams a Google Form with Urban Dictionary terms and definitions - willwhitney
https://github.com/willwhitney/FORMFUCKER

======
willwhitney
I was bored in an algorithms class, so I made this Python script to spam a
friend's Google Form with Urban Dictionary word - definition pairs. It uses
Mechanize and Diffbot (which I've been waiting for an opportunity to use). The
results are pretty entertaining.
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqdDpSAepX68dGR...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqdDpSAepX68dGR6TGJuZXg4NC1VUEVpRERQbWFCY3c#gid=0)

